# Kompilacja kernela-bad magic number

## Tomi.B

Witam. Już któryś raz z kolei kompiluje jajko po czym przy próbie uruchomienia go wywala komunikat

```
Bad magic number
```

 i nic się nie dzieje. W czym może być problem? czytałem że może to być problem z kompresją Gzip i aby zmienić na bzip2 ale nie mam bzip2 próbowałem inne metody ale przy probie kompilacji na końcu wywala błąd alokacji pamięci a przy kompresji lzo brak programu do kompresji.

Dostępne metody:

Gzip LZMA XZ LZO

Można użyć obrazu nieskompresowanego?

P.S. Architektura to ARM

Edit:

PP.S. Nieskompresowany obraz jajka też nie działa;(

----------

## arturx

niech zgadne ...

bootujesz haret'em ?  :Wink: 

jeśli tak to musisz znaleźć odpowiednią łate.

Albo lepiej napisz na jakim sprzęcie działasz

----------

